# Angeln in Hurghada



## boxes321 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich will im August nach Hurghada fliegen und hab mal was gelesen dass ich wenn ich da angeln will auf jeden Fall eigenes Material mitnehmen soll. Kann mir einer sagen welches Materiel ich da mitnehmen soll? Köder Schnur Rute Montage. Ach ja für eine Adresse wäre ich auch dankbar.

Bitte helfen!!!


----------



## goldi1 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*

Hallo boxes321,

bin am 15. aus Ägypten zurückgekommen. War die letzten drei Tage dort unten.
Davor war ich am Mittelmeer (Alexandria bis fast nach Lybien).
In Hurghada kannst du eigentlich alles mit allem angeln.
Von Hochsee über Stipp bis Feeder. In Hurghada hast du die Möglichkeit unten an den Stränden mit Feeder oder Stipp zu angeln. Jeden Abend sind dort Einheimische die das tun. Montagen sind die selben wie hier. Material würde ich auf alle Fälle selber mitnehmen. Das Problem ist der Transport der langen Ruten. da müsstest du dich im Angelgeschäft mal schlaumachen oder fahr ins Bauhaus, besorge dir Wasserrohr. Unten Abdeckung verkleben, oben Schraubverschluss mit Vorhängeschloss anbringen.
Rollen würde ich in den Koffer packen (Vorsicht Übergewicht!). Köder fürs Boot: Leichte Pilker 40g -80g . Die anderen Köder würde ich bei den Einheimischen nachfragen. Die sind sehr hilfsbereit und nett (wenn du ihnen deine Beute überlässt). 
Wir waren im Hotel Alibaba. Die haben Bootstouren angeboten. Vormittags- sowie Nachmittagstouren. An dem Strandrestaurant unten rechts vom Alibaba sprechen sie auch deutsch. Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.
Viel Spaß im Urlaub!

In diesem Sinne, Gruß goldi1|laola:


----------



## Flußkrebs (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*

Hallo zusammen, auch ich habe schöne Angelerlebnisse in Hurghada für mich verbuchen können. Habe im Primasol Albatros Beach für 3 Wochen gewohnt und habe dort vom rechten Pier aus geangelt. Zu fangen waren Hornhechte, Makrelen, Barakudas, Tintenfische und Sardellen. Wenn wirklich rücksicht auf Schnorchler, Schwimmer und auf Sauberkeit/Waidgerechtigkeit geachtet wird, toleriert das Hotel das Angeln-da in den frühen Morgenstunden und am frühen Abend die besten Fänge zu machen sind, kommt man sich meist auch nicht in die Quere.   Wenn ihr euch ein Boot chartern wollt, solltet ihr das besser einem &quot;vertrauten&quot; Ägypter überlassen (ich hatte beim Angeln am Pier einen Ägypter kennengelernt, der im Hotel Dauergast war), das Boot mit dem wir raus zum schleppen gefahren sind, war doch um Klassen besser (extrem wendig und leise, echtes Angelboot-Kampfsitze und entsprechende Halterungen + erfahrene Crew) als die zweckentfremdeten &quot;Schnorchelschiffe&quot;, mit denen man  wirklich das Gefühl hat, dass hier beim Biss eines Fisches mehr Glück als Können die Ursache war.Und das zum gleichen Kurs. :_)  Ich werde wieder hinfahren, diesmal geht es aber nach Makadi ins Prima Life Makadi Resort. Ich denke nicht, dass ich dort ähnlich gute Verhältnisse und Toleranz vorfinden werde. Hoffe einfach das Beste und freue mich auf einen schönen Urlaub.  Mein Fazit: Wer ohne Angeln im Gepäck ans rote Meer fährt ist selber schuld... Petri heil euer Flußkrebs


----------



## Flußkrebs (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*

noch einige pics aus vergangenen Tagen, also ruten und Rolle solltest du schon selber mitnehmen, kräftige schwere Spinnrute (Hecht) sollte Standard sein oder aber Dorschrute, wenn es nicht zum Hochseeangeln kommt, ansonnsten nur xxl-Material da mit allem gerechnet werden soll und ich die Ausrüstung nach dem größten zu erwartenden Fisch wähle. Hatte die Ehre mit "einem Kollegen" der mit seinem zu leichten geschirr ständig Ärger machte, da selbst kleinere Exemplare ihn zu ausgiebigen Drills nötigten, höhepunkt war der drill eines minibarakudas mit gefühlter halben Stunde - das eigentlich Riff mit steil abfallender Kanteextrem , das beangelt werden sollte wurde dann im Eiltempo durchpflügt, da die Zeit nicht mehr reichte. SCHAAAADE!!!!!!!!!!!!  also redet vorher klartext mit den Bootsverleihern und checkt ab, wer da so mit euch an board geht, wenn ihr die kosten teilen wollt. aber ein kleiner ausflug ist meist für den gleich preis zu haben wie eine schnorcheltour(hier fangt ihr dann vor allem Riffbarsche, Snapper und Schwarmfische, ein richtiges trolling/hochseeangeln ( Barakuda, Stachel- und Pferdekopfmakrele, Thun, sail, Dolphin, [Hai-please catch and release!] )ist da schon einiges teurer aber lohnenswert. flußkrebs


----------



## HFC (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*

Hi Flußkrebs,

die "Hornhechte" auf Bild 3 sind Ballyhoos und "Weltklasse" Köderfische zum Trollen. Sollten aber etwas anders als auf Bild 1 montiert werden.

Für weitere Infos über Hurghada: www.hurghada-fishing.de


Gruß
HFC


----------



## Flußkrebs (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*



HFC schrieb:


> Hi Flußkrebs,
> 
> die &quot;Hornhechte&quot; auf Bild 3 sind Ballyhoos und &quot;Weltklasse&quot; Köderfische zum Trollen. Sollten aber etwas anders als auf Bild 1 montiert werden.
> 
> ...



  thx@HFC  ,   ballyhoos also... mhhh dann ist das wohl schon eher ein horni, vielleicht kannst du mir da auch weiterhelfen...  werde am 11.8. wieder hochfahren für 2 Wochen, vielleicht hast du ja noch nen guten tipp für mich in Makadi bzw hurghada


----------



## Barschulte (9. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*

Wie hast du denn vom ufer/Pier geangelt?

mit Fetzen oder eher mit Kunstködern wie Stripper, MeFo-Blinker oder kleine Wobbler?! Und dann einfach nur nach draußen pfeffern? Wie siehts aus mit Gummifischen?


Hab gehört in hurghada selber solls einen Angelladen geben?
Weiß jemand wo der liegt?


thx


----------



## Flußkrebs (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*

Im Beach Albatros habe ich u.a. vom &quot;Disco-Pier&quot; geangelt, ausschließlich mit Naturködern. Mit Brot Balleyhoes (damit ich Köderfische zum angeln hatte), mit Baleyhoes Makrelen, Hornis und kleine Barakudas und nachts mit Wobblern Tintenfische. ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Achte darauf keine Aquarienfische zu fangen- wenn etwas bunt ist sinkt deine Symphatie bei den anderen Gästen schneller als dir lieb ist.  das angeln ist toleriert, nicht weniger aber erst recht nicht mehr!!,   Dann solltest du auch sehr waidgerecht mit deinem Fang umgehen und ekeliges(Badegäste) aus Sichtweite halten. Vergleichbar mit angeln im Stadtteich....  ---------------------------------------------------------------- zum angeln musst du eigentlich auf`s Boot.  in dem Laden war ich schon, hat ein ausreichendes Sortiment und mit Verhandlungsgeschick auch billig. Wo der genau war weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr, hatte ihn zufällig gesehen und rein.   Viel Spaß, genieße das schnorcheln/Tauchen/Schwimmen und laß das Angeln Nebensache bleiben-so werden Enttäuschungen erspart und der Urlaub ne wucht  Grüße Flußkrebs


----------



## Flußkrebs (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Hurghada*

Ps. MakadiBay eignet sich nicht zum Angeln am Hotel, teilweise ist der Aufenthalt am Strand nach Sonnenuntergang nicht mehr erlaubt


----------

